# Surface Skimmer - Use It or Lose It?



## lacek27 (Jun 17, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> I recently purchased an Eheim Surface Skimmer (Skim350) for my 20g and it does an incredible job of keeping the surface clean and clear. After doing some research however I'm starting to get conflicting info on whether the skimmer is necessary. On one hand it removes surface scum to allow more light penetration and increase gas exchange, on the other it may allow too much co2 to be released into the air and render my Co2 system less effective.
> 
> Is the benefit of the skimmer outweighed by the negatives? Anyone else have info they can provide on whether a surface skimmer is worth having in a planted tank?


I have mine for a while now, but to be honest I do not use CO2 in my tank much. So I can only confirm, that it does a pretty good job keeping the top surface clean. [emoji4]









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

Run it on a timer at night


----------



## Dfish2020 (Jul 19, 2017)

Timer or run it on lowest setting. Got the same skimmer, run mine on the lowest setting and co2 is at optimal performance. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

I run mine on one of those cheap push pin timers. 

I have it set to come on for half hour ever two hours or so during the photo period, helps with gas exchange and cleans the surface. Once lights go off I run it for 6 hours straight to help off gas my Co2.


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (Mar 18, 2017)

Here is a helpful video from @Xiaozhuang related to the gaseous exchange aspect of your question.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alTRKo8-jeM


Enjoy


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I use to run mine on a timer, one hr one and one hr off, then I needed the timers for other equipment so I new run them 24/7, co2 still stays at a good level, the only problem is shrimp getting trapped in the skimmer


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

I ended up modding the skimmer with pond netting because one day I decided to look in the skimmer and found 2 RCS, an Amano, a CRS, and a Siamese Algae Eater. Thankfully they were all alive but looked very tired from the current.



KeeperOfASilentWorld said:


> Here is a helpful video from @*Xiaozhuang* related to the gaseous exchange aspect of your question.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alTRKo8-jeM
> 
> ...


Excellent video. Thanks for posting


----------



## Dfish2020 (Jul 19, 2017)

KeeperOfASilentWorld said:


> Here is a helpful video from @Xiaozhuang related to the gaseous exchange aspect of your question.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alTRKo8-jeM
> 
> ...


I would suggest everyone to watch all the videos on his you tube channel. HIGHLY educational videos.. 

Here's a lost gem i ran across a while back with only 241 views!

Tom Barr- Horticulture Methods 

https://youtu.be/DSEtByUmt64

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

